# Animation/Gaming Rig for 50k



## Viswanathan (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello all, I need Help from you guys..


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:  Animation and Gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 50k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: May be

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 64bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: I want to have (full HD) 1920x1080 and screen size 21.5"... 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 4

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: no

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Within two Weeks

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:  Keyboard, Mouse, Speakers and DVD Writer

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Chennai


I am Thinking of this config :-


Processor	        Intel Core i7 960
MotherBoard	MSI P55-GD65
RAM	                Corsair 3x2GB DDR3
GraphicsCard	?? ( Pls suggest one.. My Budget is 4000 - 5000) ( I have                                        
                             an old 9600 GT Graphics card which will be sitting along          
                             with the new one.)
Harddrive	        SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB
Monitor	        BenQ G222HDL ( 21.5' Full HD )
Cabinet	        NZXT Lexa S Mid-Tower
Powersupply	?? ( pls suggest one.. My budget is 3000-3500)

Pls Share your idea and help me out! Thanks in advance. 

P.S if anybody knows a good shop in chennai pls tell.. Rite now i am thinking of buying in ITDEPOT.

*NOTE:- For members who are visiting this thread for the first time.. Initially i wanted my budget to be within 50k but then decided to drag my budget to 60-70k.. So my Final Config lies between 60-70k.. *


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 25, 2011)

^welcome to tdf!

why your old 9600gt along new graphics card? to use as physx card?

anyways the config -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000|why that old i7 960? sandybridge 2500k is faster! and superb overclocker!
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500|
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200|
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6870|12000|
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700|
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500|
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500|
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200|
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500|
|
*Total*
|52100|


----------



## coolgame (Apr 25, 2011)

firstly, u cannot put an i7 960 on a p55 motherboard and neither can u get 3x2 gb rams on it to work in the most efficient manner.u need an x58 board for that.
secondly, sell your older 9600gt and increase your gpu budget.a physx card is not reasonable for now as very less games support it and it will add to your idle power consumption.and p55 is old.go for p67 which is better vfm and faster than x58 and p55 platforms


----------



## game-freak (Apr 26, 2011)

great config jas 
@ viswanathan if u are sure abt overclocking the go with the config suggested by jas and if u wont be overclocking then u could go for the following config



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10300|
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500|
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200|
*Graphic Card*
|MSI gtx 560 ti Twin Frozer|14500|
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700|
*PSU*
|corsair vx550|4600|
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500|
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200|
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500|
|
*Total*
|52000|


----------



## coolgame (Apr 26, 2011)

i suggest u go for this


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000|(great overclocker.can get to 4GHz+ on stock cooling)
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500|
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 MHz(4GB x 1)|2500|(add 1 more later on)
*Graphic Card*
|msi gtx 460 cyclone oc 1GB 1gb|10500|
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB|2700|
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500|
*Case*
|nzxt gamma |2200|
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200|
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500|
*FANS*
|CM r4 blue led x 3|1300|(better cooling+looks)
|
*Total*
|52000|approx


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 26, 2011)

@ jas Thank u very much man and great config ...
@ game-freak Thank you very much and great config too 
@ cool game Thank u for your advice and i really appreciate it and thanks for the great config! 

I have some doubts :-

1) wats requirement or essential to run 2 graphics cards in 1 mobo? ( eg:- like should the graphics cards be same series or similiar no. or similiar brand? )
2) Pls suggest some mobo with the same performance has minimum 2 PCI Express x16 slot
3) Would PSU SeaSonic S12II 520 be enough if i plan to add 2 graphics cards in mobo?..

And would it be possible to have more awesome config if i drag my budget to 55k - 60 k ( mm jus asking  )


----------



## coolgame (Apr 26, 2011)

answers
1)the requirement is more budget(a card below the calibre of the 460 is considered useless for sli and not all cards scale very good.) good quality(not "only" big watts) PSU and decent gpus.
( eg:- like should the graphics cards be same series or similiar no. or similiar brand? )
for nvidia sli,2 cards have to be the same.can be from different manufacturers.like u can sli a gtx 460 1gb and a gtx 460 1gb.but 1 can be from asus and the other from msi.for AMD CF two cards of the same series are needed AFAIK.like a 6850 and a 6870.but dual gpu is always best optimized with the same 2 cards like 2 6850s in CF.again manufacture is not a problem
2)the msi p67A -gd55 is the board to go for .but it is not available easily i have heard.similar 10k price.if u cant get this then go for the asus p8p67-pro motherboard/gigabyte p67A-ud4-b3 at around 12.5k
3)and a good quality high wattage psu is needed.a 600+W psu is highly recommended for sli/CF of 2 460s/6850s.u can go for the seasonic s12II 620W for 5.5k

P.S. u will have a high power consumption.2 460s in sli perform as gud as and also better sometimes than a 480/580 but consume more power than a 480.


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 26, 2011)

So if i buy asus p8p67-pro motherboard i can put 2 nvidia or 2 ati of same series rite?

and also which graphic cards would be best for duel ati or nvidia and which is best for duel within the one u mentioned or the one jas mentioned or the one game-freak mentioned?... 

Thanks a lot man i really appreciate your advice.. Thanks once again


----------



## coolgame (Apr 26, 2011)

for sli it has to be the same nvidia cards.different manufacture will do.the gtx 460 sli is the best vfm and the 560ti sli(750W psu recommended) is the best performer in my opinion.for AMD, any two cards from the 6800 series only or any 2 cards from 6900 series only can be crossfired


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh! Thanks a lot man.. I have one more question.. sorry for asking more questions.. 

1) For asus p8p67-pro motherboard the same (RAM)memory you suggested will fit in or i have to buy different (RAM)memory?.. 
2) Is it ok to buy 1TB HDD cuz i heard " Better buy 2 500 GB than 1 TB cuz it crashes often" is it true?..
3) I am thinking of buying NZXT Lexa S Mid-Tower case... Which is best CM Elite 430 or NZXT gamma or NZXT Lexa S?.. Thanks for your advice and kind words .. Thank u very much...


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 26, 2011)

1) RAM will work
2) If 1 hdd goes kaput ull be left with the other rather than 1TB gone to the dogs.
3) I'd go with Gamma.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 26, 2011)

i myself have a wd 1tb green.been using it for almost a year and nothing gone kaput yet.and yes i would go with the gamma as i have used it in 1 build for a friend.i do not know about the nzxt lexa s pricing in India.if it is around the 6k mark, better go with a CM 690II advanced.and ask as  many questions as u want.would like to reply.and no issues will be seen with the ram fitting on the board because it is a ddr3 standard.just go for 1600MHz 4GB single stick/ 2x2GB kit  ram.the p67 platform has a dual channel memory architecture.each channel featuring 2 ram slots.so four in total.be sure to place each 2GB rams in 1 slot of each channel.

PS:if the shopkeeper says that this is bad and that is good,just ignore his ignorance.go with one of our configs as those poor noobs are just salesmen and have no technical knowledge mostly of any kind


----------



## masterkd (Apr 26, 2011)

for case go for gamma or CM elite 430!!


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

For cabinet my vote also goes to Cm Elite 430. It is the best suitable cabinet @ 50K budget.


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 26, 2011)

@ slashragnarok Thanks a lot for ur advice
@ coolgame Thanks a lot once again man.. 
@ masterkd Thanks i will see to that
@ cilus Thanks for the advice...


I have some more questions.. 

1) For cabinet i have some 4000 - 5000 budget so thinking of buying of buying NZXT Lexa S is it ok?... Please share your idea..
2) I heard NZXT Lexa S Mid Tower is good for gaming cabinet and it has great fans and controls for fas speed... it costs 4.5k
3) I am thinking of buying GTX 460. Which manufacturer for GTX 460 would be good?..
4) I may buy speakers ( budget is 3000 - 4000 ).. pls suggest some good speakers in that budget..
5) As for Monitor everyone suggested Benq G2220HD but previously i thought of buying Benq G222HDL ( Extra 800 bucks and its led, less power consumption, sharp details than LCD, Better contrast ratio etc.. ) wat do u guys think?... G2220HD or G222HDL?.. Please share your idea.. Please suggest if u know some better monitors from other brands in the same price too.. ( Budget is 8000 - 9000 )
6) one more question.. If a motherboard has 2 PCI Express x16 slot Does it mean it can support any 2 same brand same series cards OR only specific brand cards?.. ( i..e A specific motherboard can support only nvidia cards and another specific motherboard can support only ATI cards.) Is it like that or else a motherboard having 2 PCI Express x16 slot means it can support any 2 same brand cards?.. 

Thanks a lot for ur advice guys i really appreciate it and made good changes in my config.. Thank u very much..


----------



## coolgame (Apr 26, 2011)

1)nzxt lexa s is a good choise
3)the msi 460 hawk is a good card.
5)get the LED one.
6)read what i have given about sli/cf slowly and carefully.and if the motherboard supports nvidia sli/amd cf they will have it listed on with the specs of the motherboard on their official website.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

At a budget of 5K, check for CM 690 II advanced. Last time I checked , it is available @ 5.1K+ vat in Kolkata
Better go with HD 6870 @ 11.9K or HD 6850 @ 10K. Both are better than GTX 460 1 GB and since u r going for a full HD display, you need a little horse power to play games in 1080P resolution.
Monitor choice is ok with me.
Regarding your PCi X X16 slot query, Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 supports both SLI and Crossfire.
So if you want to go with nVidia multi-GPU solution then u need to have 2 cards of exactly same core but they may be from two different brands. For example 1 MSI GTX 460 and another Zotac GTX 460.

But if you wanna go for Crossfire, then you can go for cards with same series. Example like HD 6850 and another HD 6870 or two HD 6870 or two HD 6850, but not HD 6870 and HD 6950.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> .Regarding your PCi X X16 slot query, Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 supports both SLI and Crossfire.
> At a budget of 5K, check for CM 690 II advanced. Last time I checked , it is available @ 5.1K+ vat in Kolkata


@cilus:firstly, the motherboard does not support sli.secondly,to find the 690II advanced @5k would be seriously difficult to find.it is listed at 5.7k at smc.so with shipping and vat it will go upto 6k+
@OP:go for the 6870 1GB and if u can extend your budget a bit,u can get the gtx 560ti and the 690II advanced with a side panel.cases are mostly users preference.


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 26, 2011)

@ cilus Thanks for your advice man...
@ coolgame Thanks a lot once again man 

So Final Modification of Config:-




Component	Make	            Price	    Comments
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11000	
Motherboard	asus p8p67-pro	12000	 
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 MHz(4GB x 1)	2500	 
Graphic Card	MSI GeForce GTX460 DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (N460GTX Hawk 1GB)	   ??                  (can anyone tell price)	 
HDD	 SEAGATE BARRACUDA1TB             Rs.2700
PSU	seasonic s12II 620W	           5000	 
Case                            NZXT Lexa S MidTower    Rs.4500  will this case be enough to cool the cpu?
Monitor	Benq G222HDL	8700	        This monitor doesnt have HDMI port.. Pls suggest some LED monitor with HDMI at a budget of 8000-9000?..
UPS	Numeric 800VA	2500	 
 	Total	49,000                  without graphics card!

Thanks a lot guys and please share your idea on the above config.. Thank u very much


----------



## coolgame (Apr 26, 2011)

the hawk is available for around 11.45k @ SMC.try to bargain to get the 6870 or a 560ti at lesser prices which are both better than the 460 hawk.and connect the monitor via dvi


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

GTX 460 MSI Cyclone 1 GB is 10.5K + Vat. But My suggestion is still HD 6850. At 9.8K price point it performs better than GTX 460. Also if you will go for multi GPU setup in future, 6850 CF scales better than GTX 460 SLI.
And get some cheaper monitor from Dell. No point to spend 8.7K.  If you want HDMI then get Dell ST2220L @ 8.75K from smc. Else get Dell ST2220M  @ 8.1K. Both the monitors are LED backlit display. However the 2nd one is lacking the HDMI Input. But it is not a problem as it is having DVI-D which offers same picture quality of HDMI and only lacks the audio carrying capacity.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 26, 2011)

the 460 1GB and the 6850 perform the same . u might be talking about the 768MB version or the SE


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

Please check the guru3d and Tomshardware review of HD 6850. It performs better, may be marginally, but still better in almost all the games, especially when AA turned on. Normally the  difference is within 3-10 fps.
Apart from this the other points for HD 6850 is:

1. It consumes less power
2. Less heat
3. Better Multi-GPU scaling.
4. Slightly cheaper price.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 26, 2011)

For a core i5 2500k + 6800 card I would recommend at least a 600-650 watts quality PSU


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 26, 2011)

btw, can saga ii 500w handle single 6850?? Or more than that or less than that?? Just wanted to know the watt capacity..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 26, 2011)

a 6850 easily outperforms a 460.
but why not a 6870? the mobo i mentioned supports crossfire. 
but you need a 650w- 750w psu too for crossfire and sli.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 26, 2011)

@ vishwanathan : +1 for Cm 430 Elite .. Have been using it .. Kicks A** .. Luks gud !!! 
For the PSU .. Bette go for 600+ watt PSU .. U`ll need the power when ur`e gaming or rendering ... 
My vote will go for 6850 or 6870 ... U can see 6870 fits in ur budget as per Jas`s suggestion .... 


Also I wuld Like to thank Members of the Forum for active participation in helping me build my rig ...
I wuld specially like to thank .. 
Jas 
Cilus
Piyush
Sam.Shab
Ashu n many more(Sry I don`t remember all names ...)

THanks 2 u guys I was able 2 build my rig ... 
Thank you guys , U guys helped me from a total NOOB to a someone wid some decent amount of hardware knowledge ... 
I`ll always remain a part of this forum .... 

Thanks again guys ... 

@vishwanathan : It`ll be gr8 for u to take these guys valuable suggestions ... 
They really recommend Kick A`ss configs within out busdget ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 26, 2011)

you are welcome vizkid


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 26, 2011)

@ coolgame Thanks a lot once again man 
@ cilus Thanks a lot man.. So can go with Dell ST2220L then??.. please share your ideas guys
@ akshayat Thanks for your advice..
@ bhushan05d251 Thanks for your question... 
@ Jas Thanks a lot for ur advice man.. So 6870 performs better and cheaper than GTX 460??.. 
@ vizkid2005 Thanks a lot for your advice man.. and i am listening to these guys for sure! 

Some more questions:-

1) So seasonic s12II 620W wont be enough??... If i need more powerful psu pls suggest one... if i buy one more gpu for sli or crossfire which psu i will need?.. Please suggest for both separately. ( i..e please suggest one for single gpu and another one for both.) Thanks in advance..  
2) Between Which one performs better in SLI/CrossFire 6870 or GTX 460 Or GTX 560?...
3)Which Cabinet maintains better temperature CM 430 Elite or NZXT Lexa S Midtower or NZXT gamma??..
Thanks in advance


----------



## coolgame (Apr 27, 2011)

560ti sli is the best of the 3.outperforms a 580 by a good margin


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 27, 2011)

@ coolgame Thanks a lot once again man..

2 more questions to go  :-

1) So seasonic s12II 620W wont be enough??... If i need more powerful psu pls suggest one... if i buy one more gpu for sli or crossfire which psu i will need?.. Please suggest for both separately. ( i..e please suggest one for single gpu and another one for both.) Thanks in advance..  
2)Which Cabinet maintains better temperature CM 430 Elite or NZXT Lexa S Midtower or NZXT gamma??..

Thanks in advance


----------



## coolgame (Apr 27, 2011)

get a seasonic S12II 850 for 7.1k/750w for 6+ odd k
elite 430 vs the gamma is a personal preference.both are equally good at their price points


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 27, 2011)

@ coolgame Thanks a lot man.... seasonic s12II 620W wont be enough for single gpu??.. ( eg:- like for GTX 460 or 6870 or GTX 560ti)....

Need advice in choosing powersupplies.. I Need suggestions from u guys

how abt this psus?
1) Corsair Gaming Series Gold 700W Power Supply (CMPSU-700G)  Link :-      ( Theitdepot - Corsair Gaming Series Gold 700W Power Supply (CMPSU-700G) )
2) Corsair 650TX	5570 Link:- ( Theitdepot - Corsair 650W Power Supply With Single 12V RAIL (CMPSU-650TX) )

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cilus (Apr 27, 2011)

seasonic s12II 620W is more than enough for a single GPU config, on fact u can go for Multi GPU solution with the cards like HD 6850 or HD 6870.

Also Corsair 650TX @ 5.7K is also very good choice and enough for the highest end single GPU or normal Multi GPu solution.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> @ coolgame Thanks a lot once again man
> @ cilus Thanks a lot man.. So can go with Dell ST2220L then??.. please share your ideas guys
> @ akshayat Thanks for your advice..
> @ bhushan05d251 Thanks for your question...
> ...



Seasonic S12D 850 @ 7.2k if sli or crossfire. 
6870 crossfire easily outperforms 460 sli(even 6850 crossfire does so). And 6870 cfx also almost matches 560 ti sli. for price of 560 you can get a 6950 which in crossfire performs same as 570 sli.

CM Elite 430 is best budget cabby. extremely spacious. 
otherwise if you can spend more then - cm 690 II advanced


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 27, 2011)

@ cilus thanks for your advice...
@ jas Thanks a lot man.. 

some more questions  :-

1) If seasonic S12D 850 is not available is there any alternative brand?.. 
2) how abt Corsair 750W Power Supply with Single 12V RAIL (CMPSU-750TX)?? please share your idea..
3) Wats the price of 6870?... Please suggest which manufacturer would be good..
4) How many fans will be included in CM Elite 430 and how many i will have to buy?.. and also pls tell me how many fans will be included in CM 690 II Advanced and how many i will have to buy?..
5) Does ATI cards have problems in compatibility with intel and some peoples are saying ATI cards has more driver problems.. Is that true?.. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## masterkd (Apr 27, 2011)

1. if S12D 850 (7.2k) not available get corsair TX850 (7.5k)
2. corsair TX750 is a excellent PSU but to keep enough headroom i suggested TX850
3. MSI 6870 Twin Frozr II @14.5k
4. afaik 430 comes with front 120 mm blue led fan..not sure..wait for others to confirm
5. there is nothing like nvidia for intel and ati for amd..you'll face no problem in ati with intel..Catalyst driver problem is an ancient story, it improved a lot now a days, you 'll face no problem..just update your drivers regularly


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 27, 2011)

@ masterkd Thanks a lot for ur advice man...

1) How many fans will be included in CM Elite 430 and how many i will have to buy?.. and also pls tell me how many fans will be included in CM 690 II Advanced and how many i will have to buy?... if i have to buy extra fans which fans to buy?.. pls share your idea..
2) My graphic card budget is 10 - 11k.. So which gpu would be apt for this budget nvidia or ATI..  Please suggest the manufacturer too..
3) So if i go for single gpu then corsair 750 TX psu or else if i plan to go for sli or crossfire later then S12D 850 or corsair TX850 rite?.. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## masterkd (Apr 27, 2011)

1. CM 690 II advanced comes with 3 fans (front.rear,top) and it have a whole lot of other features which makes it an excellent case
take a look
CM 690 II Advanced 
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Case Review
2. get 6850/6870 then..but that depends on the whole rig..don't just set separate budget for each component
3. for single gpu TX650/seasonic s12II 620W will be enough


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 27, 2011)

@ masterkd thanks a lot for your advice man...

some more questions 

1) any chance of 6870 coming within 10 - 11k?.. 
2) anyone know the latest price of CM 690 II advanced with transparent panel??..
3) for monitor G222HDL or Dell ST2220L ???... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

1)min - SAPPHIRE HD6870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Graphics Card
2)5.5k i think


----------



## shadez (Apr 27, 2011)

@Viswanathan: do share your final complete config wit us.


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 27, 2011)

@ jas Thanks a lot man...  so min price of 6870 is 12,000??..
@ Shadez Sure man 

Some more questions pls 

1) any chance of GTX 460 coming within 10 - 11k?.. 
2) Pls give suggestion for monitor G222HDL or Dell ST2220L ??... If i buy G222HDL i get 16.7 million colors but no HDMI port if i go with dell ST2220L no 16.7 million colors but it has HDMI port.. Both monitors are LED and more or less same price.. Which monitor will be good option?.. Please share your idea..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 28, 2011)

^as i said before HD6850 and GTX 460 are both at 10k mark but HD6850 is better.
and yes 6870 min price is 12k. its worth.


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 28, 2011)

@ jas thanks a lot man... 
I wanna thank you all for helping me out very much.. 

Jaskanwar Singh
coolgame
game-freak
masterkd
cilus
slashragnarok
akshayt
vizkid2005
@ shadez here is the final config 

^^Especially i wanna these thank these guys for helping me out very much. I wanna thank these guys for answering all of my questions patiently and giving valuable suggestions and for helping me out like a best friend!  So thank you guys for your Generous support 

Before i post my final config i wanna tell wat happened today afternoon..Since i am in chennai i thought of buying directly from one of the ITDEPOT showrooms. So I called ITDEPOT and asked a quote for my config. They responded within 2 hours and I was shocked to hear the prices!  Every single product was overpriced! When I asked about the Overpricing and they said " If you buy online you gotto take care of the warranty claim and all but if you buy directly from our showroom we will take care of everything so for that reason we are charging extra bucks for each product than the price listed in our website! " But is is fair to charge 1000 bucks more for most of the products just for the warranty claim??.. Please share your idea... 

So Anyways 

Here is My Final Config:-




RIGS	SPECIFICATIONS AND BRANDS	MARKET PRICE	ITDEPOT PRICE	COMMENTS

Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11,000	12,665	
MotherBoard	Asus P8P67-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard (B3 Revision)	12,000	13,385	
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL  ( 4GBx1)	2,500	1,824	
GraphicsCard	MSI RADEON HD6850 OC CYCLONE 1 GB	10,500	10,625	
Harddrive	SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB	2,650	3,050	
Monitor	BenQ G222HDL	8,500	9,835	Still confused about the monitor... Pls give suggestion for monitor G222HDL or Dell ST2220L ??... If i buy G222HDL i get 16.7 million colors but no HDMI port if i go with dell ST2220L no 16.7 million colors but it has HDMI port.. Both monitors are LED and more or less same price.. Which monitor will be good option?.. Please share your idea..
Cabinet	CM 690 II Advanced 	5,500	6,265	
Powersupply	seasonic S12D 850 (OR) corsair TX850	7,200	6,825	
UPS	Numeric 800VA	2,500	3,000	This one is ITDEPOT Price of Numeric 600 VA Since they don’t have Numeric 800 VA.
TOTAL		62,350	67,474	


Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 28, 2011)

you are welcome 

everything except that ripjaws ram is DAMN OVERPRICED.

get products from smcinternational.in and theitwares.com

and if you are gonna crossfire then Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 @ 9.5k will suffice. rest of money can be put in a Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 14.4k. worth it.


processor -
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=74

mobo -
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=77

memory -
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=41&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=79

gpu -
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

hdd-
*www.theitwares.com/seagate-barracu...che-sata-30gbs-internal-hard-drive-p-355.html

psu -
Seasonic S12D 850
call theitwares.com 

case -
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=40&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=84

monitor -
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=35&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=89
*www.theitwares.com/benq-g2222hdl-m...m2-1920-1080-dsubdvid-glossy-black-p-947.html

(you may ask about monitor in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/)


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2011)

whoa....those prices were damn high...!!!


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 28, 2011)

@ Jas Thanks a lot man.. That will be very much helpful.. 
@ piyush Yeah!

I am thinking of buying of Nvidia GTX 460.. I read that Nvidia gaming card Supports both animation and rendering whereas ATX is a pure gaming card! Please share your idea..

Thanks in advance


----------



## game-freak (Apr 28, 2011)

ur welcome dude its better u order online from smc international or prime abgb the prices given 2 u by itdepot are way 2 much


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 29, 2011)

@ game-freak thanks and yeah i am thinking of doing that..

but one prob i dont know how to assemble. I can place everything except connecting wires.. I dont know which one goes where.. Is there any video or guide available for assembling the pc?... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## coolgame (Apr 29, 2011)

manuals do help


----------



## game-freak (Apr 29, 2011)

by watchin this video im sure ull be able to learn how to assemble ur own pc and get good tips as well here is the link CLICK HERE
and let me know if watchin the video helped u or not or something else could be suggested


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 29, 2011)

@ coolgame thanks and i will checkout the manuals once i buy everything 
@ game-freak thanks a lot man... i will watch it and let u know


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 29, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> @ Jas Thanks a lot man.. That will be very much helpful..
> @ piyush Yeah!
> 
> I am thinking of buying of Nvidia GTX 460.. I read that Nvidia gaming card Supports both animation and rendering whereas ATX is a pure gaming card! Please share your idea..
> ...



that was a thing of past. AMD APP is getting support fast!


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 29, 2011)

@ jas thanks a lot man but does ATI has support for video editing like the Nvidia?.. Please share your idea.. One more thing i have to say man after reading your excellent review on Dell ST2220L i decided to go with that Monitor... Your review was amazing with lotto good pictures showing the features of the Monitor and seriously convinced me to go to Dell ST2220L rather than BenQ G222HDL!.. Thanks a lot once again man.. 

@ game-freak That video was great and i finished watching and Really cleared all of my doubts about wiring!.. Now i have decided to assemble the PC myself but i am worried about placing the processor in motherboard cuz if i mess up i will end up bending the pins right?.. Please share your ideas guys.. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks. which softwares will you use exactly?


----------



## game-freak (Apr 30, 2011)

good to know that u liked the video and it helped u just follow the instructions given in the video while placing ur processor onto the slot dont worry 
and still if u dont fell confident abt doing it by ur self get it assembled by a professional and watch carefully while he assembles u will get 2 learn a lot


----------



## Viswanathan (Apr 30, 2011)

@ jas You are welcome .. For 3d Animation and modeling i will use MAYA 2011, 3DS MAX 2011, Zbrush 4.0, Cinema 4D R12. 

For High quality rendering i will use Vray plugin, Mental Ray and Render man..

For Video Editing and effects I will use Adobe After Effects, Adobe Premier Pro and may be EyeOn Fusion.

For Digital art and painting i will use Adobe Photoshop CS5 and Corel Painter 11... Please share your idea and give suggestion on graphics card..


@ game-freak  Thanks and i am thinking of assembling the PC myself but i may call a assembler.. Will let u know guys....

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Viswanathan (May 1, 2011)

I have two last question guys...  pls share your ideas 

1) If i go for GTX 460 SLI ( thinking of adding another GTX 460 in a few months) , add all of 10 fans in CM 690 II Advanced, total 8 GB RAM and Totally 2 HDDs gonna be there ( one is 1TB Seagate Barracuda which i am gonna buy and another one 320 Gb seagate HDD old one) and a liquid cooling Corsair Hydro H70 liquid cooler ( will add in a month or so if necessary) will the psu Corsair 850 TX  or Seasonic S12D would be enough??... Please share your idea..

2) Do u think a liquid cooling unit will be needed if i overclock with the above config??... Please share your idea..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## coolgame (May 2, 2011)

buy the noctua nhd14 and gskill ripjawsx 8GB 1600MHz ram.best cooler and best VFM ram.the  h70 is pathetic for a WC.the noctua performs about 10degree cooler under load.
check this out
YouTube - Extreme Cooler Showdown Corsair H70 vs Noctua NH-D14 Linus Tech Tips
the noctua cannot fit rams with large heatsink fins  and ram coolers.but the cooler does move air around the socket very well and u will be easily able to fit the gskills


----------



## Viswanathan (May 2, 2011)

@ coolgame Thanks a lot man.. Btw anyone know the price of noctua nhd14?... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## coolgame (May 2, 2011)

4750 rs for the noctua


----------



## Viswanathan (May 3, 2011)

Hi all.. After a lotto research i have decided the Final Config of my PC

Here the Config:- 





RIGS	SPECIFICATIONS AND BRANDS	SMC INTERNATIONAL PRICE	THEITWARES PRICE	Prime agbg	ITDEPOT PRICE	DELTAPAGE.COM

Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11,650			11,790	
*11,400*

MotherBoard	Asus P8P67-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard (B3 Revision)	12,500	
*11,900*
	12,000	12,799	
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL	2650			3,635	
GraphicsCard	MSI GeForce GTX460 DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (N460GTX Hawk 1GB)	
*11,450*
	 	11,500	12,025	
Harddrive	SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB	
*2,700*
			3,015	
Monitor	Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED	
*8750*
		9,100	10,450	
Cabinet	CM 690 II Advanced 	5,999			
*5,855*

Powersupply	corsair TX850	
*7,450*

UPS	Numeric 800VA				
TOTAL						

*Note:- Prices in the Bold letter indicate the lowest price i was able to find online!*

Tomo i am gonna go Ritchie street and gonna ask for a Quote.. I called 1 or 2 shops from Ritchie street and asked for Quote but they said that they dont have core i5 2500k in stock and dont have products in stock that are related to core i5!!!

*Total :- 62,215 ( Without UPS )* The Ups is no where available.. Do u guys know where i can find this UPS ( numeric 800 VA ) and is there any alternative?.. Please share your idea.. Thanks in advance.. 

Can i trust SMCinternational and deltapge ??.... If u guys know better price than the above config pls share.. 

and i am worried about the above G.Skill RAM when i read the specification its stated that its only compatible intel p55 chipset or below.. so will the above RAM be compatible with the above mobo?..

I found out that this G.Skill RAM is specifically designed to be compatible with p67 chipset  Gskill Sandy Bridge 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2 ( Gskill Sandy Bridge 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2 ). Is this a good one and can i go for it??.. Please share your idea... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## coolgame (May 3, 2011)

get the msi p67A-gd65 from smc.sli ready and free shipping from smc @ 10.8k.and get the p67 ram.it looks much better


----------



## Viswanathan (May 3, 2011)

@ thanks a lot man but i am kinda inclined to Asus p8p67 pro  and i thinking of getting that G.Skill Sandybridge RAM.. 

1 more question:-  


Can i trust SMCinternational and deltapage ??....Is there any precautions i should do before i order in these sites?.. Please share your idea...
If u guys know better price than the above config pls share... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## coolgame (May 3, 2011)

i am going to place my first order at SMC too. lets see how it goes


----------



## Viswanathan (May 3, 2011)

@ coolgame  thanks and do tell me how did it go... 

I think SMC has a good customer support cuz today i sent them 2 mails enquiring about the availability of the dell monitor and Corsair 850 TX.. They said they have the monitor in stock and the power supply will be available by Friday... 

P.S After sending the mail i received a confirmation mail of my enquiry and within 15 minutes i received reply for both of my mails! So i think SMC is great!


----------



## Cilus (May 3, 2011)

Buddy, the choice of the graphics card is actually wrong. At 11.7K you can easily get your hands on a Sapphire HD 6870 which is more powerful than GTX 460, even than the cyclone version in a reasonable margin.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 4, 2011)

@ cilus thanks man but i need a nVidia card... So can i get the GTX 460 at lesser price?... please share your idea...

Thanks in advance.. 

Pls help me guys.. i am confused between these 2 hard drives... which one to choose.. pls share your idea..

1) Seagate 1 TB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD (1000 GB) blue ( Seagate 1 TB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD (1000 GB) )

2) Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATA 3Gb/s 1-TB Hard Drive  ( Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATA 3Gb/s 1-TB Hard Drive )

Only 100 bucks difference between these 2 hard drives!.. Pls tell me which one is latest and best performer and good to go with?.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## coolgame (May 4, 2011)

plz give the link of a 6870 at 11.7k


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2011)

I have purchased it from Kolkata, not online. However, you can check in *Lynx-india* where it is available @ 11.7K + 5% tax.

But the model they are showcasing is a reference model where as mine is a Custom PCB Design with Copper heat pipe cooler. It is almost like the Toxic edition cooler without the factory overclock. Try to get hand on this model.

*www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/6wy_enl.jpg

My model is available at *theItwares* @ 12.39K +0.15K shipping which is almost the same price at which I got mine (11.9K + 4% vat).

*www.theitwares.com/images/Sapphire_6870_1.jpg

Also MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1 GB is available @ 10.45K in *smcinternational.in*


----------



## Viswanathan (May 4, 2011)

@ cilus Thanks a lot man... If i had little more budget then can i go for GTX 560 Ti twin frozer/oc??...

Pls help me guys.. i am confused between these 2 hard drives... which one to choose.. pls share your idea..

1) Seagate 1 TB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD (1000 GB) blue ( Seagate 1 TB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD (1000 GB) )

2) Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATA 3Gb/s 1-TB Hard Drive  ( Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATA 3Gb/s 1-TB Hard Drive )

Only 100 bucks difference between these 2 hard drives!.. Pls tell me which one is latest and best performer and good to go with?.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## coolgame (May 5, 2011)

the first one. it is sata 3 while the below is sata 2


----------



## Viswanathan (May 5, 2011)

@ coolgame Thanks a lot man..


----------



## vickybat (May 5, 2011)

*@ Viswanathan*

Go for *MSI GTX 560Twin Frozr II/OC @ 13.5k (smcinternational)*(including taxes). This is faster than a 6870 and performs on par with a 6950. Go for this eyes closed. The seasonic 520 can easily handle this.

If you are planning to sli later, then go with  *seasonic s12II 620W @ 5k.*


----------



## Viswanathan (May 5, 2011)

@ vickybat Thanks man and i am thinking of going for MSI GTX 560Twin II/OC and for psu i am going for corsair TX 850..


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2011)

With the latest price drop, MSI GTX 560Twin Frozr II/OC @ 13.5k is a seductive option actually. Ya, get it without any hesitation.

And TX 850 is a overkill actually. But sure, if you purchase it, there won't any problem with all your future upgrades including if you go for SLI.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 5, 2011)

yeah this is a sweet price drop which ultimately benefits us, go for MSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC


----------



## Viswanathan (May 5, 2011)

@ cilus Thanks a lot man... 
@ nilgtx260 thanks man and i am thinking of going for  MSI GTX 560Twin Frozr II/OC.. 

since i am buying CM 690 II Advanced i am planning to add atleast 8 fans within 1 or 2  months and i am going for 8 gb RAM and eventually planning to Noctua NHD14 or Corsair H70 in a month or two.. So having these upgrades in my mind i decided to go with corsair TX850.. so if i go for corsair TX850 there wont be any prob rite?...

Guys i need suggestion for case fan in CM 690 II advanced with transparent panel... I am planning to buy extra 120mm x 3 fans OR 120mm x 2 and 140mmx1. Please suggest some good brand case fans..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## vickybat (May 5, 2011)

^^Tx850 will be an overkill even for all those things you mentioned. Get the seasonic 620w @ 5k. It can easily handle everything including a 560sli. If you want to play a bit safe, then consider seasonic 700w psu instead.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 5, 2011)

@ vickybat thanks man how abt if i go for corsair TX750 ??.. it will be enough even if i go for 16 gigs of RAM with the above config i mentioned rite??.. cuz corsair TX850 was suggested by some members so only asking.. 
and overkill means will it give higher power than wat is needed and damage the parts?... Wont it take necessary power from the PSU even though if the PSU is like TX850.. 


P.S Since i wanted my PSU to be futureproof i thought of going with Corsair TX 850.. pls share your idea guys...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## vickybat (May 6, 2011)

^^no no you got it all wrong buddy. You can even use the tx 850 with an intel atom based rig. It won't damage the parts. The components only draw adequate amount of power for optimal operation. Not more than that.

What overkill here means is that tx 850 will be a waste and all the power it can deliver will be unused in your rig. A tx 850 can handle a gtx 590 or a 570 sli without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 6, 2011)

@ vickybat Oh! thank god.. thanks a lot man.. but just wanna confirm these...

I am planning to add another GTX 560 Ti for SLI in a few months.. since i am buying CM 690 II Advanced i am planning to add at least 6 or 7 fans within 1 or 2 months and i am going for 8 gb RAM and eventually planning to add some cooling unit like Noctua NHD14 or Corsair H70 in a month or two.. i will add my hdd 320GB as slave So having these upgrades in my mind i decided to go with corsair TX850.... Please share your idea.. 

When i entered my config in corsair psu finder it suggested me to go with a minimum of 750 W psu.. Some guys told me go with TX850.. so would it really be an overkill or it would be rite to go with TX 850?... If i use TX850 how much percentage will my system use the psu?...

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## vickybat (May 6, 2011)

^^Well you can very well go ahead with the tx 850 if you want. It won't harm your system whatsoever. Buying a powerful psu from the start is never a problem as long as you can afford it. It will be helpful in the long run and future upgrades. So go ahead with the tx850 buddy.

But at the same price point, check *Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA @ 7.9k.* Its even better than tx850 and can easily handle a gtx 580sli.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 6, 2011)

@ vickybat Thanks a lot man.. 

I jus have one more question.. 

just found out that there are 2 versions of corsair TX850.. one is corsair TX850 and other one is its version 2 named as Corsair TX850 V2.. so can anyone tell me that if i am buying corsair TX850 which version should i buy?... and i cant find corsair TX850 in any indian online IT stores... If u find that anywhere online and know the price pls share.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## vickybat (May 6, 2011)

^^ I think you should buy the non v2 version. The oem is seasonic for the non v2 and has japanese capacitors.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 6, 2011)

^^ me too think so


----------



## Viswanathan (May 6, 2011)

@ vickybat Thanks man.. 
@ nilgtx260 Thanks and yeah i am also thinking of the same..

so i should go with the normal TX850 and not the TX850 V2 rite?.. 

and can anyone suggest me some good case fans for 120mm and 140mm??... 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Viswanathan (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys i am thinking of buying a cooling unit for my cpu.. my budget is 5k max.. Pls share your idea?.. Rite now i am thinking of Buying corsair H70 OR NHD14 ( but dont know whether there will be enough room for that ).. If u know any alternative cooling unit pls suggest..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## coolgame (May 8, 2011)

noctua nhd14.10degree difference b/w d14 and h70.and the d14 does fit although barely.if u are not going to remove ur side pannel very often then the d14  is the ideal choice


----------



## Viswanathan (May 9, 2011)

@ coolgame Thanks... I know that NHD14 beats outperforms H70 but if i dont have enough space then can i go with H70 or is there alternative liquid cooling or air cooling??...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## coolgame (May 9, 2011)

h70 then.the d14 will fit IMO


----------



## Viswanathan (May 10, 2011)

@ Coolgame thanks man 

confused between H70 and Noctua NHD14.. NHD14's size bothers me and will be difficult to maintain! Need suggestions for the cooling system... which cooling unit will be good for this config?.. pls share your idea.. thanks in advance.. 

Guys yesterday i ordered the rigs.. So here is the Final Config and where i ordered:-




*RIGS*
*SPECIFICATIONS AND BRANDS*
*PRICE*
*WEBSITE*
*COMMENTS*
*Processor*
	Intel Core i5 2500k	11,000	smcinternational.in	
*MotherBoard*
	Asus P8P67-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard (B3 Revision)	12,000	primeabgb.com	Received it today evening and looks Amazing! 
*RAM*
Gskill Sandy Bridge 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 4GBXL X 2
	5,300	smcinternational.in	DIDN't ORDER GUYS  Not Available in SMC, Primabgb.. They say it will be available in a week.. Do u guys know any other site where it is available??..
*GRAPHICS CARD*
	Graphics Card MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozer II/OC	13,500	smcinternational.in	
*Harddrive*
	SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB 7200.12	2,800	smcinternational.in	
*Monitor*
	Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED	8750	smcinternational.in	
*Cabinet*
	CM 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel	5,855	theitdepot.com	
*Powersupply*
	corsair TX850	7,850	ebay.in	Received the power supply after posting this msg  Looks Amazing 
*Case Fans*
	Cooler Master 120mm fans ( pls order 2 fans )	900	primeabgb.com	Received it today evening and looks Amazing! 


RAM is not available anywhere  So decided to wait for one week 

Thank you everyone for your generous support in helping me with the config..


----------



## game-freak (May 10, 2011)

why are u buying 8GB RAM 4 GB will be more than enough add a 4GB single module right now and in the future add another its available at SMC for 2500/- 
the money u save from RAM can be used to geat a better cabinet if u want check the link
corsair 600T at a great price CLICK HERE


----------



## Viswanathan (May 11, 2011)

@ game-freak  Thanks man but

Actually for Animation purposes i need 8 GB of RAM for High Quality rendering.. Since Windows 7 itself takes 1GB of Memory and other Applications say 1GB of Memory remaining 2GB Isn't enough for High quality rendering and for other heavy animation applications .. 4 GB RAM for Animation  and 4GB of RAM for other applications and gaming..


----------



## Viswanathan (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys i have ordered all the rigs .. i have received cabinet, motherboard, 2x 120mm cooler master r4 fans and powersupply.. I am yet to receive processor, Hard disk, RAM, Graphics card and Monitor.. I am thinking of assembling the PC coming Wednesday!

Since i have cm 690 II advanced case which can accommodate up to 10 fans i was wondering which side fans would be good to set as intake and which side fans to set as exhaust.. Rite now i have totally 5 fans but will be adding each month extra 2 fans.. Pls help me out guys and also i dont know where is the setting to configure the fans.. is it in BIOS?.. 

and also i am going to buy corsair H70 tomo. There will be a fan in the liquid cooling kit rite?.. Which place would be apt to place that fan rear or Top?.. and also pls tell me whether the fan in the H70 will intake or exhaust the air.. If we have to configure that pls tell me which would be best for H70.. 

Sorry for asking too many questions... pls give suggestions guys gonna buy on monday.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------

